# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Schilderijen kunnen helend zijn

## Leontien

Joop Smits is professioneel kunstenaar en vooral de laatste jaren komen er schilderijen onder zijn handen vandaan, waarvan "men" zegt, dat zij bijzonder helend zouden kunnen zijn. "Men" zijn mensen die op het Spirituele Pad hun eigen kijk hebben op ziekten en genezing.

Mensen die geloven in de kracht van de gedachten, mensen die denken in energie van de Kosmos. 

Geloof jij dat schilderijen helend kunnen zijn?

Stem hierboven en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Hypoliet

Schilderijen kunnen je in een bepaalde stemming brengen of je ontspannen. Op die manier kunnen ze helend werken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben het wel eens met hypoliet  :Smile: 

Ik kijk graag naar kunst in welke vorm dan ook, geeft mij een stukje ontspanning en rust, brengt soms ook grappige of leuke momenten of herinneringen boven en soms ga ik ergens zo in op (bv als ik kijk naar escher of dali of naar dans want daar is zoveel te zien) dat ik even vergeet dat ik pijn of verdriet heb  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

idd. dit kan helend zijn ....jaren geleden heeft iemand voor mij een kleine tekening gemaakt ...met zeer veel kleuren ...heldere kleuren ...die tekening kreeg ik met de informatie erbij.... hoe op dat ogenblik mijn gezondheid / gevoels- wereld was ...(spiritueel) het klopte ...ik koester deze.... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## schanulleke1968

Dat kan inderdaad helend werken. Ik heb een klein schilderijtje dat me in een rustige dromige stemming weet te brengen. Maar soms kan het ook melancholie opwekken.

----------


## Moniq

kleuren en licht kunnen een positieve invloed op je hebben. Als ik mensen fotografeer, gebruik ik licht en achtergrondkleuren die het beste bij hen passen.

----------


## Kambiklein

Bij mij werkt deze heling vooral bij luisteren naar klassieke muziek! Mbt scilderijen is dit gevoel zeer zwak.

----------


## bobolin

Mijn huis hangt vol met kunst, elke dag, elk moment geniet ik hiervan. Het geeft rust en een gevoel van welbehagen.

----------

